# Erreur Bootcamp sur les partitions



## clopino (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour a tous,

Nouveau heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook pro 2017, j'ai installé les dernières mises a jour de High Sierra, puis j'ai utilisé Boot Camp afin de mettre windows 10 dessus. Après avoir téléchargé l'image iso, j'ai continué le processus jusqu'a ce que bootcamp arrive sur la page "Boot Camp télécharge le matériel(?) nécessaire a l'installation de windows". Au vu du temps qu'il prévoyait pour le téléchargement (400 minutes) je suis partis me coucher.

Ce matin je suis découvre une fenêtre avec une barre de progression bloquée "Boot Camp va maintenant effacer(?) la partition".

Au bout d'un moment j'ai arrêté Boot Camp et quand je veux relancer le processus,
voici le message sur lequel je tombe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.*

A Partir de ce moment la, impossible d'aller plus loin.

J'ai bien essayer de chercher sur le net et en particulier sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet/réponse ressemblant à mon problème.


Si quelqu'un a le même problème ou connais la solution...

Merci d'avance de votre aide,

Bonne fin d'année.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *clopino
*
Pour comprendre la raison pour laquelle l'«Assistant BootCamp» refuse de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> il faut connaître l'état du partitionnement du disque de ton _MacBook Pro_.

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## clopino (3 Janvier 2018)

Salut Macomaniac et merci bcp de ta réponse! excuse moi de répondre avec un peu de retard!

Mon ordi s'est finalement éteint et quand j'ai rallumé tout s'est bien passé!
Encore merci beaucoup et du coup bonne année et bonne santé!

Clopino


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonne année pour toi aussi.


----------



## clemclemc31 (4 Janvier 2018)

Par contre attention, depuis Windows 10, tu auras besoin de APFS pour Windows 10 de Paragon, pour accéder en lecture seule (pas encore possible en écriture) à ta partition Mac. Je l'ai découvert ce matin... ce n'est plus du HFS+


----------

